# Made from scratch or kit



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

What I like about this site is the various levels of woodworking skills that people have and seeing all of the projects. Some of the projects are very simple and some are just unbelievable. And each one was make by a person that is very proud of the outcome. Some projects was make from 'scratch'. Others were made from a 'kit'. You can buy a kit to build just about anything from wood. One might say that they planted the tree, watch it grow, cut it down, cut it into boards and let it dry for a few years. Then using no power tools made a very nice looking table that they finished use a finish they mixed themselves. Another person might make the same looking table from a kit they put together in their apartment. They both are very proud of the outcome. That's what makes this site so great.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

ditto


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Well said Ron, There are woodworkers that run the complete gamut of skill levels on this site. But the one commonality that all share is that there simply is no one best way to complete a build. We can travel different paths but end up with a project that is ready to post. But the real beauty comes from receiving these posts in an open non-derogatory fashion.

(Long winded version of ditto).


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

Amen to what everyone said! One thing I like about this site is that everyone is so encouraging of everyone else. I think this is because we realize that everyone is starting from a different level, and no one critiques someone based on a skill or experience they don't have yet.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Kits are a great way to get started and build confidence. Usually after building a kit a person is ready to try something similar from scratch.


----------

